# Any carriers that fly Ft Lauderdale Airport to Aruba?



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 13, 2008)

My lovely SIL and her family will be joining us during our stay next Feb at the Marriott Surf Club. They prefer to use FLL airport instead of Miami. Does anyone know which carriers fly from FLL to Aruba?


Regards.
Joe


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 13, 2008)

MOXJO7282 said:


> My lovely SIL and her family will be joining us during our stay next Feb at the Marriott Surf Club. They prefer to use FLL airport instead of Miami. Does anyone know which carriers fly from FLL to Aruba?
> 
> 
> Regards.
> Joe




www.kayak.com - everything you need to know - and NO :ignore: , I don't know !


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 13, 2008)

Joe,

American Airlines does.

For other you have to go out of MIA or San Juan


Richard


----------



## gmarine (Mar 13, 2008)

I think the AA flights are connections through San Juan. Off the top of my head I dont think anyone flys non stop from FLL to AUA.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 13, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> American Airlines does.


??? My airline guide doesn't show any nonstops from FLL to Aruba. Nonstops to Aruba from the continental U.S. on major airlines originate in Atlanta, Boston, Charlotte, Chicago, Miami, New York, Philadelphia and Washington, DC (Dulles & Baltimore Washington).


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 13, 2008)

It looks like Spirit does. No others appear to. She has 100K Amex points and would prefer FLL, but it looks like she will need to be open to Miami if she wants to improve her chance of getting FF seats.

Regards.
Joe


----------



## Dave M (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, Spirit does. I don't consider Spirit a major airline (my wording from above), but the price will certainly be reasonable! 

It's way too early to book on Spirit yet.


----------



## JMSH (Mar 14, 2008)

Dave M said:


> ??? My airline guide doesn't show any nonstops from FLL to Aruba. Nonstops to Aruba from the continental U.S. on major airlines originate in Atlanta, Boston, Charlotte, Chicago, Miami, New York, Philadelphia and Washington, DC (Dulles & Baltimore Washington).



Dave can you tell me what airlines flys direct from Atlanta or New York?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 14, 2008)

Joe,

I apologize for posting inaccurate information. I misinterpreted your post.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 14, 2008)

JMSH,

I'm not Dave - but a quick way to find what carriers offer specific flights from Point A to Point B - go to www.smartertravel.com 
Near the top of their homepage you will see an orange-colored toolbar - click on "Travel Tools" on the far right of the toolbar, now click on the hyperlink "Find a Flight Schedule"  on the next menu put in the airport codes or the city names of your travel destinations - you will be given a list of flights from Point A to Point B, usually starting with the nonstops.


Richard


----------



## Jennie (Mar 26, 2008)

Dave M said:


> Yes, Spirit does. I don't consider Spirit a major airline (my wording from above), but the price will certainly be reasonable!
> 
> It's way too early to book on Spirit yet.



I just checked some summer dates at the Spirit Airlines web site and received a message that they only have flights to and from Ft. Lauderdale on Saturdays.

To check on which airlines provide service to various cities, plus the fare range, I have been using www.ItaSoftware.com for years. They provide pure and comprehensive info, without any advertising. You cannot make reservations there, just obtain the info needed to follow-up at the airline's web site. Unlike many other similar web sites, Ita's results list all the airlines, even the smaller ones like Spirit and JetBlue. You need to register but the process is quick and free.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Mar 26, 2008)

JMSH said:


> Dave can you tell me what airlines flys direct from Atlanta or New York?




From NY, AA, JetBlue and Delta all have direct flights to AUA.


----------

